# Mice or Hamsters?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK so I know that this is mainly a goat forum and I probably won't get many answers.. lol but anyway do mice or hamsters make better pets? I am considering getting one or two of them.. but of course I have to do a lot of research and reading. Any experience, tips, advice, etc. on either species would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Hamsters smell less. They will pick one area if they can to pee in. Mice will pee every where and a clean cage will stink in 12 hours. Mice do well with other mice. Hamsters do best alone as they as solitary.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to have pet mice,they are fun to watch on wheels and climbing ladders,digging holes. Rats are popular and very smart too we dont have Hamsters here in Australia. Guinea pigs are also popular and are shown at some Ag. shows,I like Guinea pigs.All are easy to look after and are very pretty. Would you believe its illegal to keep Rabbits in Queensland! Way back there was a huge feral problem and the damage they cause from digging,guess you could Google about it,cheers teejae


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister and I used to have hamsters when we were little. I remember having lots of fun with the hamsters while dad cleaned their cage :lol:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I already have rabbits- and we have had guinea pigs before. I was just thinking that a hamster/mouse would be fun to have. I already have several animals and am learning as much about them as I can before I potentially get one. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Everyone in my household HATES rats and everyone DOES NOT want me to have one. I wouldn't want to make any of my family members unhappy. They aren't quite on board with a mouse yet- but I think just about everyone is OK with a hamster.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

One of my favorite pets ever was a hamster. My sister and I bought him as a *present* for our mom (knowing good and well we would not have been allowed one if we had asked.)LOL Anyway, I loved to watch him stuff his cheeks with Cheerios. I would put him on the bathroom floor when I was getting ready for dates and he would crawl up the inside of my pants leg. But they have no depth perception and will walk off a table or your shoulder.

We have also raised mice in the past. My kids enjoyed them and we got some really pretty colors and furs over the years. But they often bite and are not easily trained.

Too bad about your family's aversion to rats. That is by far my favorite. They rarely bite and usually learn to perch on a shoulder. I had one that rode on my shoulder from California to Washington.

As to the smell of rodents: I have recently discovered oak pellets. The type you burn in a stove. I line the bottom of the cage with those and I cannot smell my rats at all. I have used it for rabbits in the house as well. It also makes a good cat litter. 

Here are my latest girls


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! Adorable! I do wish that my family were OK with rats because everyone says that they make such good pets and I personally think they are so cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have also read rats are the better pets, but I haven't had rats. I have had both mice and hamsters, here's what I remember.

Hamsters tend to be a little more laid back. The hamsters I had were tolerant of being handled, some more so than others but overall good, cute pets. 

The mice I had, while wound up, were more interactive. The females, if I remember correctly, do not stink. (Much like goats!) I loved, LOVED my mouse. By far my favorite rodent that I've had. Her name was Spice. She knew her name and loved climbing in the lego castles I built for her as a kid. However she did have a tendency to get out of her cage. We had to be sure it was very secure. She lived in a glass aquarium with a wire weighted top. Had a wheel to keep her busy.

I don't know if Spice was a normal mouse or if she was exceptional (or if I'm just biased!) but that is what I remember.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't read all the answers. Of those two, I think hamsters are better. Mice are more skittish. Hamsters are pretty laid back if you handle them constantly. I personally think guinea pigs are the best small animal pet. They rarely, if ever, bite and they are fun to watch. I've been bitten by every hamster and gerbil I've ever owned. I have yet to be bit by my guinea pigs. Rats are pretty sweet too.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

I prefer gerbils over hamsters and I've never had mice. I think, just like for any of our pets, it all depends on how well you socialize them when you get them or how well they've been socialized over the span of their lives. I've had friendly gerbils that I got as babies and handle a LOT and they were wonderful pets, while I've gotten others toward the end of their lifespan and they were horribly mean. Our last gerbil (it was supposed to be my daughter's but guess who took care of the little bugger?) wasn't the most well socialized guy and I always felt bad about that. My lack of time to spend with them and my daughter's lack of interest is why we're not getting anymore rodents unless I feel up to dealing with them.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree with the others who votes for rats. But since you still have to live in harmony with the people in your household, no rat... How well I understand. 
One thing to consider is that hamsters are nocturnal and will spend most of the day sleeping. Mice will be more active during the day and evening hours. I like mice for that reason... they're fun to watch. Hamsters will play while you sleep, unless you're also nocturnal! ;-)
However, Hamsters are a bit more cuddly simply because they're calmer.
Let us know what you choose.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

PurpleToad said:


> I prefer gerbils over hamsters and I've never had mice. I think, just like for any of our pets, it all depends on how well you socialize them when you get them or how well they've been socialized over the span of their lives. I've had friendly gerbils that I got as babies and handle a LOT and they were wonderful pets, while I've gotten others toward the end of their lifespan and they were horribly mean. Our last gerbil (it was supposed to be my daughter's but guess who took care of the little bugger?) wasn't the most well socialized guy and I always felt bad about that. My lack of time to spend with them and my daughter's lack of interest is why we're not getting anymore rodents unless I feel up to dealing with them.


I used to love gerbils until I was traumatized by one! I was holding it when a cat suddenly jumped on my lap and the gerbil took off... leaving the skin of its tail in my hand. I can't look at those adorable, bright-eyed animals without shuddering now.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I prefer rats. Much more social than mice, hamsters, or gerbils.


----------



## thphantompower (Jun 12, 2015)

I believe that male hamsters are generally calmer and less aggressive than females. That is something else to think about.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Guinea pigs are sweet but pee a lot, & require more space. Mice are fun to watch but too hyper to be cuddly. Ours also had dozens of babies & it's almost impossible to tell the male & female babies apart, so the babies had dozens of babies too...Gerbils are illegal in California ...Rats are delightful, like tiny dogs...It's fun to see how many peanuts a hamster can fit in its cheek pouches, & they are a bit calmer than mice. We only ever had the large kind--I've heard the mini varieties are nippy & wild, but who knows. None of the rodents live very long, yet you can get just as attached to them as other pets--that is the reason I don't have rodents as pets anymore. Hamsters were my favorite after rats.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had all of them. I was raised in the city, in an apartment with almost no yard. All I ever wanted was to be a farmer/rancher. Instead of having horses, cattle and goats, I had mice, rats, gerbils, and hamsters. I learned so much about raising animals from those little rodents! Genetics, breeding, housing, health, nutrition....everything I needed later on for my farm animals, just in a smaller quantity!

For me- 
#1 will always be Rats
#2- Mice
#3 Hamsters
#4 Gerbils.

My rats and mice always had a corner of their pens they used to pee in. I didn't have any problems with them stinking. I cleaned the wet spot out a couple of times a day. They were awful escape artists, though, more so than the Hamsters and Gerbils.

The Hamsters seemed awful boring to me. The mice and rats were very active and I had great fun racing and making mazes for them. I made little collars and leashes for them and took them for walks. The Hamsters never seemed to want to do any of those things, they mostly wanted to eat and sleep. The Gerbils were freaks on speed. They were more apt to bite, where the mice, rats and Hamsters never did. They were more easily frightened and not as hand friendly as the others. The rats were calmer than the mice and really seemed to love being carried around on my shoulder. They would nestle under my hair at the back of my neck and be content for hours. The mice were a bit less likely to hang around on my shoulders and were more hyper. The mice always died of cancer, whereas the Rats, hamsters and gerbils did not.

Years later, after my divorce, I moved into an apartment to be closer to work. I had to leave my horses behind with my ex, so i got a rat who came pregnant. She had full roam of the apartment and would run out of her cage when i got home from work and slept on the pillow with me. She had 4 rat pups, who went to each of my 4 sons. My sons had a blast with them. My oldest used to take his rat everywhere with him, except to school. 

Did I mention how much I love rats???????????

I also had a rabbit who had full run of the house with the 5 cats, pet pigeons who had been injured and couldn't fly any more, toads, newts, frogs, snakes...you name it...whatever I could drag home. All this in my bedroom! One wall contained cages for the rodents. The rabbit slept in a box in the middle of the floor and the pigeons roosted on top of the book case. I even brought home a pair of baby chicks we hatched out in Animal Science class one year. Those lived in my room, also, until the little roo got big enough to crow and I had to give the 2 of them to a friend of my mothers who had a flock of layers. I used to walk them on a leash also. My family, friends and neighbors thought I was a bit "off"!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

teejae said:


> I used to have pet mice,they are fun to watch on wheels and climbing ladders,digging holes. Rats are popular and very smart too we dont have Hamsters here in Australia. Guinea pigs are also popular and are shown at some Ag. shows,I like Guinea pigs.All are easy to look after and are very pretty. Would you believe its illegal to keep Rabbits in Queensland! Way back there was a huge feral problem and the damage they cause from digging,guess you could Google about it,cheers teejae


It's a shame rabbits are illegal in qld! I have always wanted one as a pet but the risk is much to great!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mice smell more, but are quite sweet. If you get hammies, DON'T get dwarves. Dwarves are adorable, but they're snippier and not as cuddly.

I am an avowed rat lover - but only pet rats. Wild vermin must DIE!!!! ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So did you find a new furry friend GoatCrazy?

Perhaps you would like all of us TGS rat lovers to find a humane way to disguise a rat's tail so you can pass it off as an oversized mouse?? lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

http://rattounette.free.fr/illus/tatinee06.jpg

Apparently tailless rats exist.... Not sure about health or how humane it is to breed them to be that way.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I would expect tail-less rats to be very popular, yet I've never heard of them except as a result of injury. If someone could breed them with fur covered tails or soft tails like mice that would be cool, though the tails never bothered me. I learned that their tails feel weird because they have very tiny stiff hairs all pointing towards the tip. This helps them to climb steep surfaces & not slide down backwards.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tail less rats are hard to breed as the dams are prone to fatal prolapse.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Rats use their tails for climbing and balance. Raising them tailless is a bit of a cruel joke. My:2cents:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I was posting it jokingly.

Rat tails don't bother me.

There are many breeds of dogs and cats and other species that shouldn't be bred due to known health consequences but people do because they like the look...Sorry if I offended.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have not gotten a furry friend yet  I wasn't planning on getting one for a little while, but I just want to learn as much as possible about both species before I decide what I would like to get. I will let you guys know when/if I get one


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I was not offended. Just being silly too. 
Seriously, a tailless rat might be easier to train as they will be more dependent on humans. Mine are excellent hoppers.:lol:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know it has been a long time- but I may be trading two of my rabbits for a mouse. Still trying to work out some details. It is a boy and he is brown and white. He is super sweet and doesn't bite. He just likes to sit on your hand or crawl up your arm  I really hope that I can get him, but I do have a question. 

Can I use toilet paper, paper towels, or shredded paper for bedding? That is my main concern, is that care fresh is so expensive. Thanks in advance for any info on this!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Or would it be OK to mix just a little bit of care fresh and have the main bedding be toilet paper or shredded paper or paper towels?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Shredded paper should be fine. It won't block odor well so you'll need to change it more frequently.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I always give my rodents shredded junk mail. They like it for nest building. I still use some oak pellets on the bottom to control odors. I hope you get your little friend. He sounds like a good one.

Funny story: I bought two hopper mice to feed my snake. She ate one but the other is so sweet; I think we are keeping her. Just what I need!:hair:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

We always used either shredded newspaper or wood shavings before they invented the fancy stuff. They got toilet paper or paper towels for their nests, the tubes from inside paper towel & toilet paper rolls & also smallish cardboard boxes like macaroni comes in, or kleenex boxes to hide & sleep in.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have decided as far as bedding goes that I am going to use a combination of shredded paper, paper towels/toilet paper, and a little bit of Carefresh. Maybe even throw some wood pellets in. I am not going to be trading the rabbits for the mouse, they decided they don't want to get rid of their mouse, however I am going to be getting a new furry friend in like the next month or so. Still not 100% decided on a Hamster or a Mouse but I think I am leaning toward a Hamster. Everyone says they stink a bit less (which isn't an issue for me but it is an issue for my family) and that the Syrians are very nice. I think I would get a Winter White, but still thinking on a Syrian or would consider a Russian Campbell. I'll let ya'll know what I choose! Thanks for answering all of my questions!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh- one question I forgot. How much food approx. do mice/hamsters eat per month? I read somewhere that dwarf hamsters eat just as much as Syrians- but only because of their higher metabolism. Do you find this to be true? Also- any good tips on mouse/hamster keeping?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hamsters can be really neat. I hope you get a good one.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I also have another question lol. What cage do you think would be the best? Everyone says CritterTrails are hard to clean and small, and cheaply made. I am still deciding between an aquarium, bin cage, or wire cage. Any suggestions?? Thanks in advance! (and thanks for answering all of my millions of questions  )


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I also have another question lol. What cage do you think would be the best? Everyone says CritterTrails are hard to clean and small, and cheaply made. I am still deciding between an aquarium, bin cage, or wire cage. Any suggestions?? Thanks in advance! (and thanks for answering all of my millions of questions  )


If you go with an aquarium you might have to watch the lid closely. Had one gerbil that would stuff his bedding under the wheel so it couldn't spin. He'd climb on top and chew on the wire. So I kept the wheel on its side and he learned how to jump on top of the water bottle and chewed a hole through there.lol For whatever reason my dad had some extra, thicker wire around and he attached that to the top. I also kept a few bricks on top to keep him from knocking it off by accident. I don't know if mice are as much escape artists but I know hamsters can be. Last hamster my daughter had could push the wheel (plastic with a little plastic piece to hold the wheel on the side of the plastic cage) off so we had to duct tape it on so he couldn't get out. Rodents, in my experience are as bad (or good depending on how you look at it) as goats about escaping.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep! It is amazing how smart they are. And how they can fit through a hole half their size. I like aquariums myself but the lid must be heavy gauge wire; not screen. They like to play acrobat and swing across the top. They will soon chew through a screen. Luckily, my husband can make heavy strong lids for both my rodents and my reptiles; who are also escape artists.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Okay. Would chicken/rabbit wire work? Like the kind with the really small squares from Tractor Supply?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My wire is 1/4 inch for my rats. I would not use more than 1/4 inch hardware wire for a hamster. I helped my granddaughter buy a dwarf hamster and tried to loan her a small plastic cage for it. Her mom said no, that the cage they had would work. I told her I was pretty sure it would escape. Two weeks later the little bugger was gone; never to be found. It was a small rodent cage that I think would have worked for a standard but not a dwarf.
This is what I have. It is sometimes called hardware cloth. It has a screen over it but that would not last 2 days by itself.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK! I will try and see if I can find some. 

I have settled on a Syrian. After our county fair next week, I'll begin the hunt for one, and finish getting the necessary items for my new lil hammy. Once again, thank you all so much for taking the time to answer my hammy questions! I've joined a forum (Hamster Central) where there is even a whole section for each species, so I can get all of my info here  When I get my new friend, I will try to upload pics for you guys


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

luvmyherd said:


> My wire is 1/4 inch for my rats. I would not use more than 1/4 inch hardware wire for a hamster. I helped my granddaughter buy a dwarf hamster and tried to loan her a small plastic cage for it. Her mom said no, that the cage they had would work. I told her I was pretty sure it would escape. Two weeks later the little bugger was gone; never to be found. It was a small rodent cage that I think would have worked for a standard but not a dwarf.
> This is what I have. It is sometimes called hardware cloth. It has a screen over it but that would not last 2 days by itself.


That looks like what my dad did for mine when I was a kid.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Having kept all sorts of rodents over the years, I like wire cages with deep plastic bottoms & an exercise wheel. Fish tanks are kind of heavy to clean & you can't feed treats through the bars. They do keep bedding etc. from spilling out though. The plastic tubes are too hard to clean for sure. My personal preference was to use cereal boxes, cardboard tubes & other things that can be tossed or composted for furnishings. You can even get creative & staple things together into little structures for hiding, climbing & sleeping. Personally, I'd look for a used cage rather than try to build one, if you can't afford a new one. I think it would be kind of hard to make an easy to clean bottom, but maybe not. You don't want to use any wood for sure-they'll gnaw it & it will absorb urine odors. Which reminds me to remind you to provide chewing toys, either store bought or things like bones & corncobs from home. Hard vegetables like raw yams are also good for teeth, as are whole nuts which they can work on gnawing through the shell to get the nut.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fish tanks also don't have proper airflow and your pets die early from Myco and lung disease.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Fish tanks also don't have proper airflow and your pets die early from Myco and lung disease.


Agree! They would be trapped in ammonia smells and have health issues.

Walking on wire can cause sores on their feet.

I would go for wire sitting on deep plastic pan


----------

